# إخواني المهندسين والطيارين أرجوا مساعدتكم بنماذج إختبارات القبول في كليات الطيران



## عمار القائد (19 يوليو 2009)

إخواني المهندسين والطيارين أرجوا مساعدتكم بنماذج إختبارات القبول في كليات الطيران

وتقبلو خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمار القائد (19 يوليو 2009)

إخواني المهندسين والطيارين أرجوا مساعدتكم بنماذج إختبارات القبول في كليات الطيران

وتقبلو خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م/مشعل محمد (19 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله اخوي عمار 

انا عندي نموذج لاختبار الطيارين في الخطوط الاستراليه 

وغالبا اختبارات الطيارين تكون iq test او uptitude test وبعضهم يسألك اسئله عن الطائره وتكون اسئله سهله فيستحسن انك تقرا عن الطائرة وكيفية طيرانها قبل ماتدخل الاختبار
ابحث عنها في قوقل وتجد الكثير 

تفضل بالمرفقات اختبار الخطوط الاستراليه 
وايضا اختبار لشركه p&g شبيه باختبارات كليات الطيران 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عمار القائد (25 يوليو 2009)

والله أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اخوي مشعل 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك على مساعدة زائرنا وضيفنا الجديد


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bada moh (27 نوفمبر 2014)

thank you


----------



## bada moh (27 نوفمبر 2014)

goof luck


----------



## bada moh (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ichallah elhacen


----------



## bada moh (27 نوفمبر 2014)

barak allah fikm


----------

